# Neil Gorsuch; Trump's pick for SCOTUS



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

All the write ups on this guy are excellent; well mannered, amazing writer, no blemishes, textualist and originalist and has a good relationship with Sotamayor and Kennedy apparently...even has liberal judge/academics praising him.

WaPo even wrote a pretty good article on him, as well as the other MSM losers

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...uch-hes-an-intellectual-giant-and-a-good-man/

Then there are fake news and douchebags like Salon who outright lie and cite frothing mouth fat girls from "think tanks" and "watch dogs"

Neil Gorsuch: President Trump?s anti-choice pick for the Supreme Court - Salon.com

He will be good for 2A and 10A especially...I like this pick. Dems risk looking really friggin stupid if they stonewall him

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I also think, from what I have read , he's a good pick....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Everything that I have heard about him has been fantastic. I heard Ted Cruz, Judge Napoliatano and Sen Mike Lee amongst other praise him. The Dems will do everything that they can to oppose him being confirmed. Word is that the GOP will give the lefties a chance to be fair and to get him confirmed (60 votes or more), but that they will go nuclear option after a month if he is not confirmed. There is s few important cases set to be heard by the SCOTUS in April, including the transgender bathroom issue. The lefties want them heard and decided without Gorsuch present as they would revert to lefty friendly decisions from the lower court.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anything short of Rosie or Oprah will not be accepted by the Democrats. After all, it is Trump and middle America that they are opposing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Anything short of Rosie or Oprah will not be accepted by the Democrats. After all, it is Trump and middle America that they are opposing.


Rosie, Oprah and Michael Moore are too busy sitting on Supreme Donut Court.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Its always a crap shoot with justices. I was hoping Scalia might get to Sotomayor and bring her over to the "dark" side  

The left is really unglued. NY Times even went so far as to suggest (editorial) that because the Republican's denied obamy's pick the democrats need to deny Trump - for 4 years. I hope they do because I think Trump's anger will resonate and his supporters will come unhinged on the senate and the house in his favor in 2 years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is an excellent pick. Of coarse, the dems will do their best imitation of spoiled brats that have not gotten their way routine, so the republicans are going to have to go nuclear. Get it done.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

All the pond scum rags like Buzzfeed, Salon and Slate have pretty much came to the conclusion that Gorsuch "hates women" because he allowed employers to not need to provide contraception based on religion...

Here is solution - stop opening your F'ing legs and wrap up and you might not get pregnant.
But if you do - you do not get to have a "re do" and kill the baby

It is not a women's right thing - it is responsibility. You want to go around and bang everyone because your gender studies professor told you to, fine, but be smart about it

Millions of babies get killed a year because people are irresponsible shitheads...then they try to justify it by talking about the very very very small percent who conceived after rape or incest, go fly a kite

They are afraid Roe v Wade will be overturned; I kind of hope it does - I dont need some fat purple haired bovine dressed as a vagina to try to tell me to be a "better human"

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think Gorsuch will be an originalist, and that is what the supreme court justices are supposed to be.
Politics and personal preference are not a part of the job. He seems to understand this.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, good choice. Trump said he wanted this guy months ago during the campaign. Trump is turning out to be a pretty smart dude.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't wait till the left loses a justice and Trump replaces them with them with a rich white conservative guy.


----------

